# anyone use this jig and can show projects



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been tossing around for a couple of years getting a kreg pocket hole jg. I would like to know and see if the creative pen makers here ever take a break from pen making and what you have made if you have the kreg pocket hole jig. all information appreciated. Thanks. pics of projects both fun and useful begged for. :biggrin:


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 31, 2010)

I used on to make an entertainment system.  I liked using it.  It was very easy.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't have any pictures but I have the master set and have found it to be a very good tool to have.


----------



## frankhp (Jan 31, 2010)

I have had a Kreg jig for years and it is one of those purchases I have never regretted. I use it most frequently for cabinets. I always use either biscuits or dominoes but i use the pocket screws so I don't have to leave the case in the clamps as long. Frees up the clamps for the next glue-up. I've even taken the screws out and reused them once the glue has dried. I highly recommend the Kreg Jig.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have one and love it.......need some more practice with it though!  My son and I made a TV stand that is on his desk in his room.....it is over his PC's monitor and the TV is on top of that (flat screen) with a shelf for the network router.  Nothing fancy just threw it together real quick.

I'll definately be using it for some other projects!



Barney


----------



## WhiteHare (Jan 31, 2010)

Used it to make my Grandson a "Thomas the Train" table.

My Grand-daughter (2 1/2) uses it for her stage to dance on and it has held up extremely well.  I'll look see if I can find a couple of pics.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 31, 2010)

Have used it often and find it very useful.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 31, 2010)

Love mine.  Use it for any sort of cabinetry or shelving projects that I do.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kreg pocket hole jig is great for cabinet face frames and the like where holes aren't visible. I've used the hole plugs too for painted projects. Really useful IMO for shop-made jigs and fixtures where all you want is a quick method for joining stock without regard to appearance -- I used it last weekend to make a contraption to hold pen blanks while epoxied blanks or CA finishes are curing:


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 31, 2010)

get one, you'll not regret it. I've used mine on cabinets and tables. 

Jack


----------



## greggas (Jan 31, 2010)

Karen;

Like Jack says get one...short money and you will use it all the time...I do not have any picture handy but o use it on everything...boxes, cabinets, built-in, picture frames, radiator covers, mantles, etc


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 31, 2010)

If you make cabinets or boxes, it is a MUST HAVE!! Fast and easy. 

Built all my kitchen cabinets and den built-ins with it.....


----------



## JakeAB (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't have the Master System or any of the in-between kits. I just have the bottom-of-the-line Kreg Mini Pocket Hole Jig Kit. Nothing fancy but I use it all the time. Easy to use, and only $20 at Lowe's. Depending on what you want to do with it, you may not need one of the more expensive kits.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW! I guess I have no idea what I have been waiting for all this time. I am excited and going to have to get one now for sure. although I am thinking even this great jig will not make me a cabinet maker. LOL!!! 

Thank you all for answers and picture. I love the jig idea and that was what I was thinking along with the shelving idea.  Anyone have other pics of smaller projects. It can only be a dream for me to do such large cabinets. However I dislike my kitchcabnets I would love to make my own.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2010)

We have started to use it more and more in the cabinetshop where I work. http://www.heartwoodmillworks.com/

For years we resisted using any types of mechanical fasteners preferring to use dowels on our narrow face frames (usually 1"-1 1/2" rails), where biscuits wouldn't work. Hard to argue with the fact they work well and are quick!


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 1, 2010)

I used one for the base of my entertainment center.  It worked nicely.


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 1, 2010)

The Kregg jig is bar FAR one of the BEST tools I have ever bought!  I started out with the R3 Rocket jig, and when I saw the K3 master system on sale at Lowes, I sold the rocket jig, so the master system only cost another $20 or so (one of my favorite finds).  I must say, if you're doing any casework, the bench setup of the master system is incredible!  Add a shop made stop or two and some supports, and you have the fastest way to build a cabinet our there.  And the dust collection works wonders too!

(can you tell that I like it?)

Here's a pic of a built-in I made for my bedroom.  The drawers were put together with pocket holes, and went together very fast, and are very sturdy.


----------



## THarvey (Feb 1, 2010)

Karin,

Kreg is well worth the money.

Go straight to the Master Set.  The smaller variations will leave you wishing you had.  Also, buy a couple extra clamps.  You won't regret it.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Kreg jr and it works very well (for me). Really easy to use and makes for quick joints.
Get yourself one you won't regret it.

John


----------



## gwisher (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought one of the beginner sets a few years ago at Home Depot for around $40 with a 90 degree clamp.  I thought it would be one of those tools that collected dust.  I was wrong I use it all the time.  I use to to secure table tops, rails, and face frames.  Makes for quick glue ups!  I have even used it where the joinery will be seen and used a contrasting wood plug to add some decoration to the front of a project.  I would highly recomend a Kreg Jig you wont regret it!


----------



## jleiwig (Feb 1, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> WOW! I guess I have no idea what I have been waiting for all this time. I am excited and going to have to get one now for sure. although I am thinking even this great jig will not make me a cabinet maker. LOL!!!
> 
> Thank you all for answers and picture. I love the jig idea and that was what I was thinking along with the shelving idea. Anyone have other pics of smaller projects. It can only be a dream for me to do such large cabinets. However I dislike my kitchcabnets I would love to make my own.


 
http://www.ptreeusa.com/pockethole_plans.htm has some ideas of the stuff you can do. Kreg used to have a CD, but a lot of the plans are pretty simple and not very pretty.

I'm really looking to get their beaded face frame setup, but I don't do enough work to justify the cost. I'll probably just get their router bit and make it work with my current stuff. haunched mortises are not fun repeatedly.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow!!! I'm very impressed with the stuff you guys have made!!! Particularly that glass display table of Keiths.
I was tempted to get one a while ago, but wouldn't use it that often. I use my biscuit cutter a lot though.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Wow!!! I'm very impressed with the stuff you guys have made!!! Particularly that glass display table of Keiths.
> I was tempted to get one a while ago, but wouldn't use it that often. I use my biscuit cutter a lot though.


 
Yeah, I would put a biscuit joiner well ahead of a Kreg jig myself. Actually I'd buy the biscuit joiner and then the most basic single kreg jig, a bit and a clamp.


----------



## KenV (Feb 1, 2010)

Have had one for years and find it really hand for the fast clamp stuff.   A couple of tests have been published on joints and it is not super strong, but works for applications where there is other support.   

Cannot be beat for supported joints which are not visible.  The plugs are OK under paint with good prep, but inspite of the best hype from Kreg and others, the plugs lool like exactly what they are -- and ugly to my eye.   (yup tried them - and ended with fillers, sandiing and paint.  

I find the clamp that goes into one hole to be huge handy -- holds pieces until one or more screws are in place, and works in odd locations.  

You will need a couple of different lengths of screws and a couple of different threads in the normal course of use -- soft wood (most plywoods) vs hard wood (and baltic birch plywood) for threads.  Thickness other than 3/4 inch means different screw length.

Quite handy!!!   Quick and easy!!!   Needs good clean cuts to match well.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2010)

KenV said:


> I find the clamp that goes into one hole to be huge handy -- holds pieces until one or more screws are in place, and works in odd locations.


 
That is interesting to hear. I saw one recently in a catalog and wondered if they were of any use.
I have found it to be more important to clamp the two pieces down to a flat surface in order to keep the faces flush. Seems to me the screw will pull the pieces together but unless they are clamped down the piece with the pocket hole always seems to creep as the screw pulls tight. (unless clamped)


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 1, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> http://www.ptreeusa.com/pockethole_plans.htm has some ideas of the stuff you can do. Kreg used to have a CD, but a lot of the plans are pretty simple and not very pretty.
> 
> I'm really looking to get their beaded face frame setup, but I don't do enough work to justify the cost. I'll probably just get their router bit and make it work with my current stuff. haunched mortises are not fun repeatedly.




Thanks for the link. there is some fun stuff there!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 1, 2010)

I use one to repair cabinets or other boxes that have sagged. get one of the really deep vise grip type pliers and clamp it where needed in the box and use the screws to pull the bottom back up.  I use pocket holes in the jewelers/beading benches i build for a friend of mine who sells them in his bead store.


----------



## EarlThePearl100 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kreg Jig*

Almost anything that will be glued up square will benefit by using a Kreg Jig. The newest one has the clamp handle in front, which makes it wayyyyyy easier to use on oversized pieces.


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 1, 2010)

EarlThePearl100 said:


> Almost anything that will be glued up square will benefit by using a Kreg Jig. The newest one has the clamp handle in front, which makes it wayyyyyy easier to use on oversized pieces.



The Kreg Jig K4 is the new one; however, there does not seem to be a master kit for that kig vs the K3.


There are a few projects that this would be real handy.  Now only if they could do a new version of their master jig....


----------



## EarlThePearl100 (Feb 1, 2010)

You won't regret it, fersure! The newest one has the clamp in front, which makes it easier to use, especially for oversized pieces.


----------



## EarlThePearl100 (Feb 1, 2010)

EarlThePearl100 said:


> You won't regret it, fersure! The newest one has the clamp in front, which makes it easier to use, especially for oversized pieces.



Oooooops, did not see that my first reply had posted


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 1, 2010)

I too was a biscuit user and now I have the pro size and love it. If you make any kind of cabinetry it is a savings. I highly recomend it.


----------



## tntrich (Feb 1, 2010)

*kreg jig*

I use one all the time. Excellent for making cabinet boxes, attaching facings. I made the step stool that was in the introduction video, for my Grandaughter, for Christmas, ended up making 4 more, everyone loved them. Great tool.


----------



## EarlThePearl100 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone know why is my profile picture not showing? I uploaded it Friday night or early Saturday, January 29th or 30th....


----------



## arjudy (Feb 1, 2010)

I made the doors for this TV stand using the pocket hole jig. I did not want to take the time to do raised panels. So I used reeded glass.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you all much I for all the very valued information. I am now the owner of a K3 master. I would be sooo lost without IAP HOW GREAT THIS PLACE IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 4, 2010)

Karin look at the entertainment center in "other things we make"  made with pocket hole jig


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the great pics advice and help. I picked up a K3 master set and just to get my feet wet. I threw together this workbench frame. I have not done the top or bottom shelf yet. I know I am going to do the bottom shelf just notched out MDF. The top I am not sure. I have a bunch of rough cut maple I might plane down and do that for a top. the entire thing all with the kreg jig thus far.  I added 2 extra 2x4 flat to the top frame until I decide the top.This was a needed easy whip up to just feel how the jig works. Not bad it only took a couple hrs to design cut and assemble however a 90 degree clamp would rock. My friend Ronnie says she did not like being my stand in human clamp. LOL!


----------



## gad5264 (Feb 7, 2010)

I built these for my bathrooms. A mirror frame, half bath cabinet a wall cabinet and something for the wife to set her cd player on.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow you must have one happy proud wife those are beautiful lovely! nice work there.


----------



## jlord (Feb 9, 2010)

I use them for many projects such as cabinets.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice James. Love to see everyones work with this. Please keep sharing. I am learning a lot here.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 9, 2010)

I will add the following.  I took a scrap piece of 3/4 plywood and sized it so I could clamp it to the top of my workbench with bench dogs and the end vise.  I screwed the Kreg to the plywood and so it is removable easily and I can also mount the bench vise there if needed.


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 12, 2010)

randyrls said:


> I will add the following.  I took a scrap piece of 3/4 plywood and sized it so I could clamp it to the top of my workbench with bench dogs and the end vise.  I screwed the Kreg to the plywood and so it is removable easily and I can also mount the bench vise there if needed.



I'll second that approach.  My Kreg's mounted on a plywood base, with the stop/ support attached as well.  I'll probably add more home brew supports, for when I'm doing a big panel.

But I just used the jig Wed night, and I'ts a pleasure every time.  Strong, quick, seamless.


----------



## livertrans (Feb 12, 2010)

I have this book. It has some real good projects in it and it will give you a excellant idea of how the jig works and can apply it to your own projects.

http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Drilli...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265994623&sr=1-1


----------



## DocStram (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been thinking of buying one also.  I watched the infomercial and was impressed.   I have a couple of questions though . . .'

1st . . .  the holes look pretty ugly . . .  but, I guess it's a matter of strategically hiding them.

2nd . .  and this is my bigger question.  I always read that joints in wood furniture should be made so that the matching pieces of wood can contract and expand during the seasons.  Thus, you are supposed to avoid fixed metal fasteners.  Am I wrong about this?  Or, maybe the idea of wood joints is only for the fine furniture kind of people?

3rd . .   regardless of my first two questions . .   I'm ready to buy a Kreg.  What and where is the best deal?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 12, 2010)

livertrans said:


> i have this book. It has some real good projects in it and it will give you a excellant idea of how the jig works and can apply it to your own projects.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/pocket-drilli...=sr_1_1?ie=utf8&s=books&qid=1265994623&sr=1-1




thank you very much for this tip!!!!! I am ordering one very soon!>>>>>> this place rocks my world extra happy everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 12, 2010)

DocStram said:


> I've been thinking of buying one also.  I watched the infomercial and was impressed.   I have a couple of questions though . . .'
> 
> 1st . . .  the holes look pretty ugly . . .  but, I guess it's a matter of strategically hiding them.
> 
> ...





I just got my at wood craft it was a few $$ cheaper than sears and the big box. I have also seen it on sale at Rocklers before. 

I am not the newbie one to answer your join question but I will tell you the work bench I slapped together is super rock solid for now and I am more impressed than I thought I would be. I have maybe super ideas now if I could just buy some free time.......


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 12, 2010)

DocStram said:


> I've been thinking of buying one also.  I watched the infomercial and was impressed.   I have a couple of questions though . . .'
> 
> 1st . . .  the holes look pretty ugly . . .  but, I guess it's a matter of strategically hiding them.
> 
> ...



Typically, the holes are hidden on the back of the face frame, or somewhere that they won't be seen.  However, there are hardwood plugs made specifically for pocket holes.  They'll need to be trimed flush to the surface, but that's easy enough.  

As far as wood expansion- if you're doing a face frame with hardwood, there's not that much movement in your typical 1-1/2" rail.  But in classic construction, if you use a steb tennon for a door for instance, the rail is glued into the stile.  That also doesn't allow for movement.  So if you use a butt glued and pocket hole joint- or just the pocket holes with no glue at all- you're really not restricting movement more than a glued steb tennon and groove joint.  But really, movement if more of an issue with large panels, like door and tabletops.  In those cases, you can use metal fasteners, but not too many, and not in the wrong locations.

And on the last item- I haven't shopped around, but I'd reccomend buying what your budget allows.  I got the R3 Rocket jig first.  It was inexpensive but very useful.  I had no issues with it at all.  However, I trade that for the K3 MAster system when I saw the K3 on sale at Lowes for only $20 or so more than I sold my R3 and a couple of homemade clamps for.  I'd say if you're going to do large panels, or just a large number of projects, go with the K3.  You have the benchtop setup, AND the mobile block.

P.S- Pocket holes work well for drawers too.  I used them for my built-in dresser, and I've had no issues at all.


----------



## drGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

Get one!!!!  I've had mine for over 15 years and use it all the time.  It is great for cabinetmaking, unbelievably fast without glue-setting clamping, and I've even used it to silence a squeaky floor.  It will make you a better woodworker and let you do things you didn't think you were good enough to do.  
Good Luck!!


----------

